# Betriebsanleitung Angaben zu Sicherheitsbauteilen und Not-Halt



## stevenn (26 November 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

zwei Fragen:
Erstens, welche Angaben in der Betriebsanleitung macht ihr zu den Sicherheitsbauteilen? Sicherheitsschalter usw.
Kann irgendwie weder in der MRL noch im Leitfaden brauchbare Informationen finden.
Wir geben die Anleitungen der Bauteile mit und sagen einmal grundsätzlich, "prüfen gemäß Herstellerunterlagen". 
Hintergrund: Wie die Funktion zu prüfen ist, wird darin angegeben. Falls ein Sicherheitschalter nicht mehr richtig funktioniert, geht die Anlage immer in den sicheren Zustand. Wenn der Betreiber die Schalter theoretisch nie prüft, funktioniert im Fehlerfall die Anlage nicht. 

Zweitens:
Für die Not-Halt Taster geben wir Intervalle an. Aber inwieweit kann der Betreiber denn die Not-Halt Taster prüfen/wie weit muss er sie prüfen? Nur in der Theorie (Not-Halt gedrückt und die Visualisierung zeigt an, das er gedrückt wurde) oder wirklich praktisch.
 Beispiel, zwei Prüfstände + Megahydraulikanlage sind in einem Gebäude. sagen wir mal 80x20 m. Wenn der Betreiber nun den Not-Halt testet, dann gehen beide Prüfstände und die Hydraulikanlage aus. Es gibt ca 20 Not-Halt Taster, wenn er dies nun mit allen während des Betriebs geht bestimmt mal irgendwas hinüber. (Jetzt bitte keine Kommentare, "bei Not-Halt darf nichts kaputt gehen", das ist mir klar, aber das sind riesige Anlagen und nicht vergleichbar mit einer einfachen Maschine, wie eine Fräse etc.)


----------



## stevenn (9 Januar 2020)

hat mittlerweile jemand eine Idee/ Anmerkung zu meinen zwei Fragen?


----------



## Howard (9 Januar 2020)

Moin,


stevenn schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> zwei Fragen:
> Erstens, welche Angaben in der Betriebsanleitung macht ihr zu den Sicherheitsbauteilen? Sicherheitsschalter usw.
> ...


das handhaben wir genauso



stevenn schrieb:


> Zweitens:
> Für die Not-Halt Taster geben wir Intervalle an. Aber inwieweit kann der Betreiber denn die Not-Halt Taster prüfen/wie weit muss er sie prüfen? Nur in der Theorie (Not-Halt gedrückt und die Visualisierung zeigt an, das er gedrückt wurde) oder wirklich praktisch.
> Beispiel, zwei Prüfstände + Megahydraulikanlage sind in einem Gebäude. sagen wir mal 80x20 m. Wenn der Betreiber nun den Not-Halt testet, dann gehen beide Prüfstände und die Hydraulikanlage aus. Es gibt ca 20 Not-Halt Taster, wenn er dies nun mit allen während des Betriebs geht bestimmt mal irgendwas hinüber. (Jetzt bitte keine Kommentare, "bei Not-Halt darf nichts kaputt gehen", das ist mir klar, aber das sind riesige Anlagen und nicht vergleichbar mit einer einfachen Maschine, wie eine Fräse etc.)


auch das handhaben wir genauso - wie der Kunde das nun umsetzt ist seine Sache. Wir bieten an, das für Ihn zu übernehmen, weil er ja zwar schauen kann, ob im Schaltschrank bspw. die Hauptschütze abfallen - er ja aber meist keine SS1 oder STO-Signale prüfen kann.
Bei deinen Anlagen kann ich die Angst natürlich nachvollziehen - aber kann man die Anlage nicht vielleicht in eine Art Wartungsbetrieb/Handbetrieb schalten und dann Not-Aus testen? (ich teste auch nur im Eingeschalteten Zustand, aber nicht beim Fahren der Anlage - aus den selben Gründen)


----------



## stevenn (9 Januar 2020)

Howard schrieb:


> ...aber kann man die Anlage nicht vielleicht in eine Art Wartungsbetrieb/Handbetrieb schalten und dann Not-Aus testen? (ich teste auch nur im Eingeschalteten Zustand, aber nicht beim Fahren der Anlage - aus den selben Gründen)


Hallo Howard, danke für deine Rückmeldung.

genau darum geht es mir bei der zweiten Frage. inwiefern muss der Betreiber denn den Not-Halt prüfen? Nach dem Drücken eines Not-Halt Tasters passiert ja eine Reihe von Dingen. Pumpen gehen in STO, Schütze schalten, Zuhaltungen gehen auf, Antriebe stoppen, ... . Prüft der Betreiber allein die mechanische Funktion eines Tasters oder muss er mehr prüfen? Denn wenn er denn ganzen Not-Halt-Ablauf prüfen muss, dann bringt ja so eine Art WArtungsbetrieb nichts. 
Verschiedene Szenarien:
Betreiber prüft,
- nur mechanische Funktion
- theoretische Auslösung der Aktoren durch Visualisierung
- theoretische Auslösung der Aktoren durch Überprüfen des richtigen Schaltens der SAfetyausgänge
- Überprüfung in eine Art Wartungsbetrieb, hier sind dann aber manche Aktoren/Pumpen/ usw. nicht an
- Überprüfung während realen Prüfablauf

was genau muss der Betreiber prüfen, wenn er Not-Halt prüft?


----------



## Howard (9 Januar 2020)

Naja, der Betreiber ist ja verpflichtet, die Sicherheit seiner Bediener zu gewährleisten. Prüft er also nur den Taster, aber nicht die Wirkkette dahinter, dann ist die Prüfung in meinen Augen eigentlich unsinnig - reicht aber möglicherweise aus um aus der groben Fahrlässigkeit herauszukommen  (das ist ja oft primäres Ziel). Ich kann dir aber leider keine Norm dazu nennen, weil ich halt kein Betreiber, sondern Hersteller bin. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Berufsgenossenschaften dazu vielleicht Vorgaben/Angaben machen.


----------



## holgermaik (9 Januar 2020)

Hallo steven
wir haben ähnliche Anlagenspezifikationen. (mehrere Not Halt, unterschiedliche Wirkketten)
Wenn eine Prüfung der Not Halt ansteht wird aus voller Betriebsbereitschaft der erste Not Halt betätigt und die gesamte Wirkkette begutachtet. Für die Prüfung der weiteren Not Halt wird durch einen Fachman der Summenpunkt alle Not Halt betrachtet und die Funktionstüchtigkeit überprüft.
Eine Norm, wie geprüft werden muss, ist mir nicht bekannt. Durch mehrere Personen bei uns wurde eine Abschaltmatrix erstellt die die Grundlage der Prüfung darstellt.
Die Befürchtung, dass etwas bei der Prüfung defekt geht, gab es bei uns auch. Darum wird die Wirkkette auch nur einmal überprüft.

Holger


----------



## Elektrikus (9 Januar 2020)

Also wir haben kleinere Krananlagen bei uns im Betrieb und dort ist es sogar in der Arbeitsanweisung niedergeschrieben, das sich der Kranführer vor Beginn seiner Arbeit den Not-Aus Kreis zu prüfen hat, damit ist gemeint das die Abschaltung bei betätigen des Not-Aus erreicht wird...damit ist nicht gemeint den Not-Aus extra zu betätigen, wenn das Hubwerk volle Last zieht...sicher müssen das die Bremsen und alles andere auch mitmachen, aber das wäre ja eine unnötige Beanspruchung, wenn dies 3 mal am Tag passiert. 

Wir selber handhaben das bei uns im Betrieb so, das wir den Not-Aus wären der monatlichen Not-Aus Revision immer augenscheinlich betrachten und wir ihn auch einmal betätigen um zu kontrollieren ob alles gängig ist...gibt welche die werden nie betätigt und da setzt sich am Ende was durch Staub etc...fest...sowas fällt dann auf.  

Ich würde es aber auch so wie du handhaben und auf die Herstellerangaben verweisen. Am Ende ist ja der Anlagenbetreiber für die Sicherheit der Anlage verantwortlich.  Du musst halt nur das liefern was gefordert ist, damit du sauber bist.


----------



## Safety (9 Januar 2020)

Hallo, hier muss man jetzt erstmal zwischen Hersteller und Betreiberrecht unterscheiden.
Wenn die Maschine in Deutschland steht ist hier dann die BetrSichV zu beachten.
Darin ist folgendes festgelegt:
Prüfung ist die Ermittlung des Istzustands, der Vergleich des Istzustands mit dem Sollzustand sowie die Bewertung der Abweichung des Istzustands vom Sollzustand.

*§ 3 Gefährdungsbeurteilung*
*(6) Der Arbeitgeber hat Art und Umfang erforderlicher Prüfungen von Arbeitsmitteln sowie die Fristen von wiederkehrenden Prüfungen nach den §§ 14 und 16 zu ermitteln und festzulegen, soweit diese Verordnung nicht bereits entsprechende Vorgaben enthält. Satz 1 gilt auch für Aufzugsanlagen.* *Die Fristen für die wiederkehrenden Prüfungen sind so festzulegen, dass die Arbeitsmittel bis zur nächsten festgelegten Prüfung sicher verwendet werden können. *
*§ 14 Prüfung von Arbeitsmitteln*
(2) Arbeitsmittel, die Schäden verursachenden Einflüssen ausgesetzt sind, die zu Gefährdungen der Beschäftigten führen können, hat der Arbeitgeber wiederkehrend von einer zur Prüfung befähigten Person prüfen zu lassen. Die Prüfung muss entsprechend den nach § 3 Absatz 6 ermittelten Fristen stattfinden. Ergibt die Prüfung, dass ein Arbeitsmittel nicht bis zu der nach § 3 Absatz 6 ermittelten nächsten wiederkehrenden Prüfung sicher betrieben werden kann, ist die Prüffrist neu festzulegen

Hier stellen und die TRBSen den Stand der Technik da.
*TRBS 1111 Gefährdungsbeurteilung *
*TRBS 1201 Prüfungen und Kontrollen von Arbeitsmitteln und überwachungsbedürftigen Anlagen*
*2.4 Technische Prüfung *
Bei der technischen Prüfung werden die sicherheitstechnisch relevanten Merkmale eines Arbeitsmittelsauf Zustand, Vorhandensein und gegebenenfalls Funktionsfähigkeit am Objekt selbst mit geeigneten Verfahren geprüft.  Hierzu gehören beispielsweise die folgenden Prüfarten:


äußere oder innere Sichtprüfung, 
Prüfung der Funktionsfähigkeit der Schutz- und Sicherheitseinrichtungen, 
Prüfung mit Mess- und Prüfmitteln, 
labortechnische Untersuchung, 
zerstörungsfreie Prüfung, 
Prüfung mit datentechnisch verknüpften Messsystemen (z.B. Online-Überwachung). 
*2.9 Sicherheitseinrichtung*
Eine Sicherheitseinrichtung ist eine Einrichtung zur Verhinderung von unzulässigen oder instabilen Betriebszuständen von Arbeitsmitteln.
Beispiele:  ein Sicherheitsventil, eine sicherheitsrelevante MSR-Einrichtung, eine Temperatur- oder Drehzahlbegrenzung
*2.10 Sicherheitsrelevante MSR-Einrichtungen *
Sicherheitsrelevante MSR-Einrichtungen sind Mess-, Steuer- und Regeleinrichtungen an Arbeitsmitteln, die deren sicherer Verwendung dienen. Sie bestehen aus Sensor-, Aktor- und Logikeinheiten sowie zugehörigen Verbindungseinrichtungen.  Weitere Einzelheiten können den TRBS 1201 Teile1bis 4 und der TRGS725 entnommen werden.

*Also ich versuche mal zusammenzufassen:*
Der Verwender / Betreiber muss also eine Gefährdungsbeurteilung nach §3 BetrSichV durchführen und hier auch Prüfungen und Prüfzyklen festlegen.
Wie man aus der TRBS 1201 erkennen kann sind hier natürlich die kompletten Schutzmaßnahmen zu prüfen, was für mich auch logisch ist. Laut TRBS 1201 eben Sensor-Logik-Aktor.
Hier sind im Anhang 4 Beispiele für bewährte Prüffristen aufgeführt.
Bei der Erstellung einer GBU hat man als erste Informationsquelle immer die Betriebsanleitung des Herstellers zu beachten, falls da nichts steht wird das Ganze für den Verwender schon schwer, aber nicht unmöglich.
Zu das Kranen siehe BetrSichV und TRBS 1201 Anhang 3
Hier noch die Links:
https://www.baua.de/DE/Angebote/Rechtstexte-und-Technische-Regeln/Regelwerk/TRBS/TRBS-1111.html
https://www.baua.de/DE/Angebote/Rechtstexte-und-Technische-Regeln/Regelwerk/TRBS/TRBS-1201.html
https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/betrsichv_2015/
*Kommen wir zur Herstellerseite, z.B. schreibt die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 folgendes im Abschnitt 9:*
*9 Instandhaltung*
Eine vorbeugende Instandhaltung oder Instandsetzung kann notwendig sein, um die festgelegte Leistung der sicherheitsbezogenen Teile aufrechtzuerhalten. Abweichungen von der festgelegten Leistung nach einer gewissen Zeit kann zu einer Verschlechterung der Sicherheit oder sogar zu einer Gefährdungssituation führen. *Die Betriebsanleitung des SRP/CS muss Anweisungen für die Instandhaltung (einschließlich periodischer Kontrollen) des SRP/CS enthalten.*
Die Bedingungen für die Instandhaltbarkeit des/der sicherheitsbezogenen Teils(e) einer Steuerung muss denen in ISO 12100:2010, 6.2.7 folgen. Alle Informationen der Instandhaltung müssen mit ISO 12100:2010, 6.4.5.1 e) übereinstimmen.


----------

